# Iverson ladies bike



## Melli25 (Jul 11, 2019)

love the lines of this bike. Priced at 120 I think it’s fair. I got my lady a townie and she loves it but I’m deciding on this one also. I’m hooked on bikes! 


Mid 50s? Bike? Iverson a store name brand ? I’m not familiar with these.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 13, 2019)

Iverson was a brand name made up by the Stelber co., they had been importing some cheap low quality bikes and sold with the Stelber badge since the late '50s, and got a bad rep. They wanted to start over with better bikes and a new name. That was in the early/mid '60s. The ones I've seen look to be made of CBC/Ross parts, they were both out of NYC.


----------

